# Nurgle vs Khorne



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

Inspired by numerous intellectual brain-wrecking discussions on this forum about various Warhammer related topics, it got me thinking about who would win in an arm wrestling match between Nurgle and Khorne? I think this is very overlooked subject in the warhammer community.

The choice between them is hard, on one hand Khorne is muscular and tough (being the god of war and all), but on the other Nurgle has the weight advantage he can use as a leverage.

Discuss and cast your vote.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

My vote's on Nurgle. The demoralizing factors of arm wrestling a smelly, vomitting guy can not be understated.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

nurgle because khorne would get aid as soon as he touched him or his arm would fall of


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Nurgle since they are adorbale and cute so Khorne would get caught off guard by the cutness and yes i actualy find anything Nurgle cute.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Nurgle.

I feel that we are somewhat enraging the Blood God by doing this.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say khornes body is made of more muscle while nurgle is a blob of decomposing gooh and decomposing matter


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Does Khorne win if Nurgle's arm snaps off?


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I...I gotta give this one to Nurgle, if only for one reason:

*Khorne walks off, look of disgust on his beastial face* "That was *not* fair! He stink palmed me!" (Mallrats reference)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

What no Tzeentch option... Oh yah Tzeentch already won the whole macho pissing contest then decided to play fair and let go of some of his incredible power so the other three would stop bitching.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> Does Khorne win if Nurgle's arm snaps off?


that would require a restart with the other arm.

CP


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> that would require a restart with the other arm.
> 
> CP


Nah a new arm would be formed from puss, boils etc


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Why Khorne of course!

Papa Nurgle excells at the Noble Art of Sumo!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Khorn wins. My reason is Nurgle is too fat and out of shape to win. Hes a cook, of nasty diseases. Its like putting Mike Tyson against Chris Farley's corpse.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Khorn wins. My reason is Nurgle is too fat and out of shape to win. Hes a cook, of nasty diseases. Its like putting Mike Tyson against Chris Farley's corpse.


This is why Nurgle would win at the Sumo contest....actually this sounds like some sort of Chaos Gods Olympics.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

My votes with nurgle. He'd probably be so insistent on using khornes skull-pouch as a throw-bag, he'd become enraged and storm off, thus forfeiting.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

Since they are formless blobs of warp energy, they don't have arms with which to wrestle, just like they don't actually have Palaces, gardens, fields, and weapons.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> nurgle because khorne would get aids as soon as he touched him or his arm would fall of


lmao. good one.:laugh:


----------



## Zorcoth (Mar 24, 2010)

khorne without a doubt nurgle would just fall apart


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont even think that khorn would want to arm wrestle nurgle because his hands are so dirty, thus nurgle wins


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

I dont even think that khorne would want to arm wrestle nurgle because his hands are so dirty, thus nurgle wins


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Khorne wins the wrestling match, but then loses when he becomes diseased later, of course.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

Nurgle easy, khorne kills nurgle, nurgle explodes and infects khorne and then turns into nurgle, then the enraged khorne would burst out of nurgle thus restarting the cycle. then slaanesh comes outta nowhere and fucks something as tzeench laughs maniacally


----------



## Lither (Apr 2, 2010)

Khorne. Nurgle can't arm wrestle if every limb of his has been forcibly removed.


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

Khorne. Simply Khorne.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Providing Nurgle has anything identifiable as an arm, he has a chance.

But I think Khorne has better odds.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Catpain Rich said:


> Does Khorne win if Nurgle's arm snaps off?


I'm pretty sure he would, and I agree with this outcome.

Khorne rips Nurgle's arm off, winning the contest, then gets AIDS and dies.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, khorne would win. Because when khorne can't manage to move nurgle's arm because of his resiliency and fat khorne would just flip out and start smashing shit, and nurgle would just say: jeez, man, you win okay, relax...

(wow, that was a crappy attempt at comedy :cray


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Tzeentch, becuase he organized the arm wrestling match in the first place and gets all the kickbacks.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

For all of you who said that Nurgle would win because he would infect Khorne with some deadly disease, don't forget that Khorne is impervious to such things since he is a Chaos god, after all.

However, there may be some truth behind people's arguments of Tzeentch fixing the match.

But still, I'm for Khorne.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Winner vs Slaanesh.

Meanwhile, Slaanesh sits in the audience playing with himself.

Nobody wants to touch his hand after that.

So Slaanesh wins round 2.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Khorne. I mean, millions of years swinging that giant axe of his must being doing something for his arms. All Nurgle does is lie in a pool of his own filth....for millions of years.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Loli said:


> Nurgle since they are adorbale and cute so Khorne would get caught off guard by the cutness and yes i actualy find anything Nurgle cute.


Your a girl? (Unless your yet another clone of Stella) Who finds Nurgle things cute?

... Oh my god! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dempo1992 (Mar 28, 2010)

Considering Khorne could probably bench press Nurgle I have to go with him, If he starts loosing he'd probaly just get more angry also this has to be some surface they're armwrestling on to support the beefiest god and the one with the most brawn.


----------

